# Group 2, 'idiots'' guide



## DavidB (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi,

Been type one since the 70s, passed my driving test in the 1980s, and lost my entitlement to drive vehicles above 3500kg in the 90s? (after the change in the law). I have not applied to get that entitlement back until now.

I am totally confused by the process.

I renewed my 'normal' license about 2 years ago and have a 3 year license.

I have forms D2 and D4, and know that I will need to get a D4 medical.

I have 90 days continuous (at least twice daily) checks on an accu-chek mobile.

Do I need form VDIAB1 , as DVLA are already aware I'm diabetic.

So, whats the process. (DVLA are currently on strike and about as much use as people on strike are).

Thank You


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi and welcome.

Can't help myself I'm afraid.
I think @DuncanLord is just going through this process as he is newly diagnosed.... although may be slightly different as I think he may be PSV.... But I could have all that totally wrong and even if i am right it might be a case of the blind leading the blind.... No offence intended Duncan..... just that I know you won't have been through the process before. Hopefully you can help each other to muddle through the process. Good luck to you both!


----------



## DavidB (Jul 5, 2021)

OK, solved this

process is send DVLA a D2, a completed D4 (after spending a few quid to get a GP to fill it in/sign it) and a VDIAB1

DVLA send your GP/Consultant a VDIAB2 (which DVLA pay for)

DVLA make you see another consultant (which DVLA pay for)

6 months later you may get a license if DVLA stop going on strike long enough.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 5, 2021)

Pleased you have got the process sussed and thanks so much for documenting it so that others may benefit. Fingers crossed the process goes smoothly for you and DVLA process it promptly.


----------



## DavidB (Jul 5, 2021)

DVLA are on strike quite a bit and have a massive backlog due to covid. I can't see this being quick by any means.


----------



## DuncanLord (Jul 6, 2021)

@DavidB
Yes that’s just about the process. You have to have the three months results stored on glucose meter(S).  Those results have to be continuous and at least twice per day at times relevant to driving.
If you have readings showing hypos you are still just about ok as long as you did not need the assistance of anyone else and you again show the recovery action on the meter. You should also make a diary entry so that you can explain what happened.
the results have to show all days not just driving days.
Good luck understanding DVLA.  They change their minds at the drop of a hat. They also have two speeds; stopped and dead slow in reverse. Perhaps they may go forwards at some stage!!!
Question. Would they accept bribes?   Sorry just joking, but it might help.


----------



## DavidB (Jul 10, 2021)

I've got the 2 tests a day, but as I drive about once a week now (no commuting at the moment), I'm just doing them at random times. Before driving the freestyle libre currently keeps me legal. I'm now certain I only need to do a D4 every 5 years, so thats one major cost gone, and after I get my C1/D1 back I can driving whilst DVLA take their time next year.


----------



## Felinia (Jul 10, 2021)

I applied to renew my licence a month ago - sent 1st Class to be signed for.  According to Royal Mail it is still undelivered, which I guess is due to them being on strike.  I've had my glaucoma and peripheral vision tests, and am about to have my diabetic review.  Does anyone know what happens if I don't get my licence back by the renewal date?  I did read somewhere I must see my GP, but how long does that last for?  Is any account being taken in timescales of the strike and COVID absences?  Thanks


----------



## DavidB (Jul 10, 2021)

Felinia said:


> Does anyone know what happens if I don't get my licence back by the renewal date?


"Section 88 of The Road Traffic Act 1988 may allow you to continue driving even though you do not hold a current driving licence. In practice, this will be when you have applied to the DVLA to renew your licence, but the licence expires (runs out) while we are processing the application"

https://assets.publishing.service.g...i-drive-while-my-application-is-with-dvla.pdf


----------



## Felinia (Jul 10, 2021)

Thank you.  I have downloaded the leaflet and been through it carefully.  It seems, if my GP agrees, I can drive for up to a year whilst my application is being processed, (or not as is the case at present!).  That's a relief as I live in a rural area, and can't walk far.  I sensibly kept proof of postage, just in case!


----------



## DavidB (Jul 23, 2021)

Had my medical tonight (the one I pay for). All went ok, brief talk about my medical history, he glanced through 94 days of readings, my blood pressure is NOT that high  (but it was below the limit), why read an eye chart with one eye, in nearly 40 years of driving I don't think I've ever driven with one eye shut, apart from that, jobs done for 5 years. I'll send stuff off to the DVLA this weekend to join the backlog. The process was easy enough, about 20 minutes long and £60 - so £12 a year.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 24, 2021)

Don't understand your dividing the cost by 5 - as your licence like mine only lasts 3 tears at the outside, surely you'll need a medical every 3 years.  You do when you are 70 and wish the keep your C1 or entitlement for anything over 3500 kgs.


----------



## DavidB (Jul 24, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Don't understand your dividing the cost by 5


The D4 medical lasts for 5 years in this case.

"If you are aged between 45–65 and have been issued a short period licence on medical grounds, with a duration of 1, 2 or 3 years, then you only need to submit a D4 if you have not done so in the last 5 years."

https://www.nwleics.gov.uk/files/documents/dvla_d4_medical_guidance/DVLA D4 Medical Guidance.pdf


D2, D4, VDIAB1 and driving license sent to DVLA yesterday, 24/07/2021, let the clock begin. (took a few photos of my license and emailed them to myself to ensure it comes back with everything it had on before).


----------



## Fatterthantheshadow (Oct 10, 2021)

@DavidB I've just read this thread with deep interest, how Did things go? I'm currently collecting the blood test to begin the process myself. I was a Petroleum regs driver when I was diagnosed in 2000 and haven't driven big rigs since.
It's funny, now I scan rather than prick it's hindered my application, though it's the new technology and improved control that has made it possible.
Not really diabetes related, I also need to get my head around driver Cpc. I think I can apply for grandfather rights and sit tests 2 and 4 without completing 35 hours of class room modules, certainly for the initial qualification anyway. Is this what you found?
@trophywench, an annual check up is mandatory but not the completion of the D4 form, basically at your annual review your consultant will want to see you still meet the criteria. It's not too dissimilar to your car licence, if your doctor recommends you stop driving you are medically revoked and have to inform DVLA.

It would be good to hear how things have progressed, give me some hope!
During this time of driver shortage and people such as myself take up opportunities gained by improving technology could Diabetes UK do a Q&A session and invite DLVA or RTA to offer input


----------



## DavidB (Oct 11, 2021)

My initial application is still in the queue waiting to be dealt with.

It must be deemed to have been a renewal (even though I still can't drive anything over 3500kg as it wasn't on my last license) My application has not been looked at yet. As of today they've only looked at stuff prior to 20th July if its a renewal. I sent my form off at the end of July.



Apply for a first vocational driving licence27 September 2021Renew a vocational driving licence19 July 2021


----------



## trophywench (Oct 13, 2021)

So they'll get to yours in approx a fortnight, won't they!


----------



## DavidB (Oct 14, 2021)

That was Monday, today its



Apply for a first vocational driving licence5 October 2021Renew a vocational driving licence3 August 2021


----------



## trophywench (Oct 14, 2021)

It's moving - slowly, it's true - but it IS moving.


----------



## DavidB (Oct 30, 2021)

Update, and process so far

Step 1. 
Get forms D2, D4, VDIAB1 from DVLA (I would post a link but that would keep changing)

Step 2.
Attended appointment with a doctor (£60 cost to me) to fill in my D4. (this will most likely NOT be your GP, so do a search on google for "D4 License". 20 minutes of talk, reading eye chart, blood pressure, medication and glancing at your accu-chek (in my case) monitor for at least 90 days continous readings.

Step 3.
D2, D4, VDIAB1 and driving license sent to DVLA 24/07/2021 (took a few photos of my license and emailed them to myself to ensure it comes back with everything it had on before).

Step 4.
98 days later.
Letter received today from DVLA dated 26th October asking me to make an appointment with my diabetes specialist within the next 6 weeks and then telephone DVLA with the date of the appointment. (they pay for this one).
Appointment with Diabetic Consultant on the 11th November. Telephoned DVLA on an automated line with no issues, using the keypad to input the required info.


----------



## DavidB (Nov 11, 2021)

Update.

Day 112.

Saw my diabetic consultant today (11/11/2021) which DVLA paid for. Asked the same questions as I was asked at the previous appointment. 20 minutes later the form is complete and will be sent down to DVLA.
Next stage is an appointment with another doctor (which DVLA also pay for).


----------



## DavidB (Dec 15, 2021)

Day 146.

Got a letter from the DVLA today (Dated 7th December 2021) stating my consulting still hasn't sent details from my 11/11/2021 appointment to them.

Spoke to her secretary and they're going to send this out tomorrow. 5 weeks after it should have been sent.

I have now been without a licence for 5 months and need this as I am hiring a car abroad early next year.

Tried to call DVLA and they've switched to not taking any calls at all. 

How the heck do I get my licence back.

Total and utter ******************


----------



## DuncanLord (Dec 15, 2021)

DavidB said:


> Day 146.
> 
> Got a letter from the DVLA today (Dated 7th December 2021) stating my consulting still hasn't sent details from my 11/11/2021 appointment to them.
> 
> ...


Pray!
Turn to terrorism. 
Kidnap Boris and hold him hostage!
Although they might agree with that, if so threaten to release him!

Try and keep positive, even though it’s difficult.


----------



## Docb (Dec 16, 2021)

If your application is held up at the DVLA then e-mail your MP asking them to intervene.  They won't actually do anything but one of their gophers will pick it up and they know the number to call to get some action.


----------



## DavidB (Jan 12, 2022)

Day 174. 

Got letter for DLVA asking me to make an appointment at diabetic clinic to see an "independent hospital consultant". Can't do this till the clinic gets the letter I received today, and to wait 4 days for this to happen.


----------



## DavidB (Jan 14, 2022)

Day 176.

Appintment made with consultant on the 21st Feb. (i couldnt make the one a week on Monday)

Had to call DVLA on their answerphone to keep them updated. No issues with that service.


----------



## DavidB (Feb 21, 2022)

Day 214.

Went to see consultant, he asked about spotting symptoms of low blood sugar, asked about some lows on my meter, went through both meters, Job done.

Now waiting for him to return form to dvla and get my licence.



Process so far

Step 1.
Get forms D2, D4, VDIAB1 from DVLA (I would post a link but that would keep changing)

Step 2.
Attended appointment with a doctor (£60 cost to me) to fill in my D4. (this will most likely NOT be your GP, so do a search on google for "D4 License". 20 minutes of talk, reading eye chart, blood pressure, medication and glancing at your accu-chek (in my case) monitor for at least 90 days continous readings.

Step 3.
D2, D4, VDIAB1 and driving license sent to DVLA 24/07/2021 (took a few photos of my license and emailed them to myself to ensure it comes back with everything it had on before).

Step 4.
98 days later.
Letter received today from DVLA dated 26th October asking me to make an appointment with my diabetes specialist within the next 6 weeks and then telephone DVLA with the date of the appointment. (they pay for this one).
Appointment with Diabetic Consultant on the 11th November. Telephoned DVLA on an automated line with no issues, using the keypad to input the required info.

Day 146.
Got letter from the DVLA today (Dated 7th December 2021) stating my consulting still hasn't sent details from my 11/11/2021 appointment to them.

Step 5.
Day 174.
Got letter for DLVA asking me to make an appointment at diabetic clinic to see an "independent hospital consultant".

Day 214.
Appointment to see independent hospital consultant 21/02/2022. Went through meter readings, asked about lows, asked about awareness of lows. That was it.


----------



## DavidB (Mar 11, 2022)

Day 231. System updated overnight or late yesterday.

Licence was due for renewal later this year, all categories have been extended to March 2023.

Awaiting paper copy of licence.


----------



## DavidB (Mar 11, 2022)

Process so far

Step 1.
Get forms D2, D4, VDIAB1 from DVLA (I would post a link but that would keep changing)

Step 2.
Attended appointment with a doctor (£60 cost to me) to fill in my D4. (this will most likely NOT be your GP, so do a search on google for "D4 License". 20 minutes of talk, reading eye chart, blood pressure, medication and glancing at your accu-chek (in my case) monitor for at least 90 days continous readings. (This appointment occurs every 5 years).

Step 3.
D2, D4, VDIAB1 and driving license sent to DVLA 24/07/2021 (took a few photos of my license and emailed them to myself to ensure it comes back with everything it had on before).

Step 4.
98 days later.
Letter received today from DVLA dated 26th October asking me to make an appointment with my diabetes specialist within the next 6 weeks and then telephone DVLA with the date of the appointment. (they pay for this one).
Appointment with Diabetic Consultant on the 11th November. Telephoned DVLA on an automated line with no issues, using the keypad to input the required info.

Day 146.
Got letter from the DVLA today (Dated 7th December 2021) stating my consultant still hasn't sent details from my 11/11/2021 appointment to them.

Step 5.
Day 174.
Got letter for DLVA asking me to make an appointment at diabetic clinic to see an "independent hospital consultant".

Day 214.
Appointment to see independent hospital consultant 21/02/2022. Went through meter readings, asked about lows, asked about awareness of lows. That was it.

Day 231.
Online System updated with new codes, can now drive over 3500kg again.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 11, 2022)

I emailed the Chief Executive at DVLA. last week as so peed off regarding the slow to stop situation getting my licence back.
Had a reply today saying very busy so will probably take more than the 10 days to get back to me, enquiries are under way now to find out why 5 months since they had my licence it is still has not been looked at.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 13, 2022)

Well done for your persistence @DaveB 

What a palaver!


----------



## DavidB (Mar 13, 2022)

About 3 weeks of the delay was due to me not able to make an appointment, and 5 weeks due to my diabetic consultant not sending the forms. Consultants were paid about £140 each for the appointment, NHS are paying for the glucose test strips, and it cost me a few hours in time to get to see the last consultant.

Hopefully the need for blood testing with be lapsed.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 13, 2022)

DavidB said:


> Hopefully the need for blood testing with be lapsed.



Ehh?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 13, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Ehh?


I think he means just using a CGM


----------



## DavidB (Mar 13, 2022)

You currently need to show


Regular blood glucose testing – at least twice daily including on days when not driving
and
no more than 2 hours before the start of the first journey
and
every 2 hours after driving has started
a maximum of 2 hours should pass between the pre-driving glucose test and the first glucose check performed after driving has started


----------



## DavidB (Mar 14, 2022)

Day 234.
Physical license came through today.



Process.

Step 1.
Get forms D2, D4, VDIAB1 from DVLA (I would post a link but that would keep changing)

Step 2.
Attended appointment with a doctor (£60 cost to me) to fill in my D4. (this will most likely NOT be your GP, so do a search on google for "D4 License". 20 minutes of talk, reading eye chart, blood pressure, medication and glancing at your accu-chek (in my case) monitor for at least 90 days continous readings. (This appointment occurs every 5 years).

Step 3.
D2, D4, VDIAB1 and driving license sent to DVLA 24/07/2021 (took a few photos of my license and emailed them to myself to ensure it comes back with everything it had on before).

Step 4.
98 days later.
Letter received today from DVLA dated 26th October asking me to make an appointment with my diabetes specialist within the next 6 weeks and then telephone DVLA with the date of the appointment. (they pay for this one).
Appointment with Diabetic Consultant on the 11th November. Telephoned DVLA on an automated line with no issues, using the keypad to input the required info.

Day 146.
Got letter from the DVLA today (Dated 7th December 2021) stating my consultant still hasn't sent details from my 11/11/2021 appointment to them.

Step 5.
Day 174.
Got letter for DLVA asking me to make an appointment at diabetic clinic to see an "independent hospital consultant".

Day 214.
Appointment to see independent hospital consultant 21/02/2022. Went through meter readings, asked about lows, asked about awareness of lows. That was it.

Day 231.
Online System updated with new codes, can now drive over 3500kg again.

Day 234.
Physical license came through today.


Job Done.


----------



## Fatterthantheshadow (Apr 1, 2022)

Well done DavidB, judging by this I could be half way, 
would you mind a couple of question, Is it necessary/ mandatory to send in your physical licence, with it being digital these days. I can see why this would be a pain in the backside! I still have mine and dvla haven’t asked for it?
Has the DVLA said what will happen in a years time for the annual review, a face to face appointment or by post just like the 3 year, group 1 Review?
Finally what are your plans now, so many changes, apply for CPC grandfather rights, as you passed your test before 2009, exactly what are you entitled to, I’m not 100% sure?
At 50 yo I have time to change career path, after being dumped by the transport industry on diagnoses in 2000 l‘m dubious about full commitment, possibly a supplementary income for me. With you driving  trucks since the 70s, your plans possibly differ “/


----------

